# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  APPEL A L'AIDE POUR LES ANIMAUX D'UN REFUGE

## chaussette2006

APPEL À L'AIDE POUR FINANCER DES STÉRILISATIONS ET SOINS, AINSI QUE  LA NOURRITURE POUR LES ANIMAUX DE CETTE PETITE ASSOCIATION QUI A  BEAUCOUP D'ANIMAUX MAIS NE TROUVE AUCUNE AIDE DE LA PART DES GROSSES  STRUCTURES.
 Nous partageons pour venir en aide auprès de   l'association AVPAE (Association vegan pour les animaux et l'environnement)  ,  qui a vraiment besoin d'aide pour nourrir,  soigner et stériliser les animaux. Les animaux sont affamés et  l'association manque cruellement d'aides financières. Merci de  contribuer et de partager auprès de vos contacts car la situation est très préoccupantes pour les animaux. 

 Lien pour faire un don directement à l'association

 paypal sécurisé  paypal.me/AssocAVPAE

https://www.facebook.com/AvpaeMaroc/

----------


## Cojo

ne peut-on pas organiser une collecte et cheminer vers le Maroc?
ou inscrire l'asso sur clic animaux,actu animaux?
Il y a -t-il quelqu'un en france qui aide l'asso?pour organiser un vide grenier?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Peut-être faire une demande de parrainage?

----------


## chaussette2006

Bonjour, il y a un lien paypal pour faire directement des dons. Après sur sa page fb il y a des liens vers des cagnottes qui existes déjà.

----------


## francesca75

Il faudrait contacter animal web action, ils font des collectes pour l'achat de nourriture pour des associations dans d'autres pays dont le Maroc.

----------


## Cojo

Il est bien mignon ce petit caniche et si triste.Je le prendrai bien en accueil et voire plus ...
Sur clic animaux il y a un système de clic pour aider les associations à avoir une petite réserve.Et pourquoi ne pas inscrire l'asso pour une aide en générale?

----------


## bab

LAssociation  AVPAEmaroc  pour la Protection des Animaux et de lEnvironnement, a été créée à Agadir, au Maroc, en 2017, par des bénévoles de la protection animale. Les bénévoles recueillent des animaux de rue qui sont soit accidentés, soit souffrants ou malades, soit en danger de mort. Khadija FAHDI est la présidente de lassociation et sinvestit personnellement beaucoup dans lactivité quotidienne de lassociation.
      Les animaux ainsi sauvés sont accueillis dans un refuge qui est une très ancienne Villa de 570m2, louée à 500 euros par mois, et qui est située juste à côté du centre commercial MARJANE à la ville dAgadir
      NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE VOTRE AIDE POUR LE PAIEMENT MENSUEL DU LOYER
      Il faut rappeler que lassociation ne perçoit aucune aide des autorités marocaines et quelle ne bénéficie daucune ressource stable. Le fonctionnement quotidien du refuge repose beaucoup sur Khadija FAHDI...qui finance beaucoup de dépenses sur son salaire personnel.
      Aujourd'hui, le refuge compte plus de 100 chiens; nous sommes d'ailleurs à la recherche d'un terrain plus grand, avec un loyer moins élevé, de manière à ce que les animaux puisse mener une vie plus harmonieuse.
https://www.lepotsolidaire.fr/pot/arytcgzq

https://www.teaming.net/secourspourlesanimauxdekhadijahelp?fbclid=IwAR0Qfa  6LmNeFeKiHSLMrybDD9HpXXDrDX4ifwc95ifQB4SJ_bK0hoZ3p  yD4


Les chats et chatons attendent aussi des marraines ou parrains...
khadija a recueilli et nourri chaque jour 80 chats en plus des 130 toutous  
Ne méritent-ils pas eux aussi une marraine ou un parrain?? 



Blanche




Flèche






62 parrainé

----------


## bab

Ange (femelle)



N°27 (femelle)




N°15 (male)

----------


## bab

N°87



N°91 (à gauche) et 94 (à droite)

----------

